# Hack Repair Job on 1" Gas Line



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Very nice

Hack used PVC Couplings and glue on a 1" polyline

Unreal


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Probably found that repair info on the DIY website. Why call a plumber or HVAC company?


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

TallCoolOne said:


> Very nice
> 
> Hack used PVC Couplings and glue on a 1" polyline
> 
> Unreal


He must of never fused poly


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Incredible.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Pulling a lance armstrong right de're


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Pulling a lance armstrong right de're


LMFAO!

I woke up this morning with just as many Tour de France titles as Lance and twice as many testicles... Gonna be a good day


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Someone really should go to jail over that one


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

U666A said:


> LMFAO!
> 
> I woke up this morning with just as many Tour de France titles as Lance and twice as many testicles... Gonna be a good day


Thats about as wrong as a football bat, ROFLMAO


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Only in Texas....


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

yikes talk about a disaster waiting to happen. you wish that those diyers if they don't know what the h your doing call a pro so you don't kill someone!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Saw something similar at a apartment complex. The head maintaince guy said that was how he made the repairs on it. I hoped he was joking but seeing that im not sure.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

i didnt know them pipes, would even fit togather..thats scary.. two times this month i seen cpvc glued to polly. with pvc glue.. it will be ok, the guy at home depot said so


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Someone really should go to jail over that one


^^^ This ^^^ That is scary!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I dug up a 2" poly gas line a little while back that had been "repaired" by the landscaper that hit it with his trencher about a year prior. The fix was a pair of pvc couplings and a foot of sch. 40, tons of Red Hot blue glue of course. Yeah, it leaked. 






Paul


----------

